# Definitions



## peculiarmike (Feb 28, 2007)

Anyone considered starting a permanent listing of definitions of terms commonly used on this site (e.g. - fatty) that the newbies might never have been exposed to and could easily access???? 
Kind of a "Smokers Dictionary".
It could be set up so new terms and definitions would be easily added as they pop up. Course, I'm sure there are those who could run amok with something like this, so some sort of control would have to be in place.
Just a random thought that penetrated the Partheimers. That happens sometimes.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 28, 2007)

peculiarmike,

This forum has a glossary/encyclopedia feature that I have not set up yet but it sounds like that would be a perfect opportunity.

Maybe everyone can contribute to a list of things that need to be defined and I will add them to the glossary.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 28, 2007)

Also...

The phpBB forum had an acronym feature that looked for certain words, acronyms, etc. and highlighted them anywhere the words were found. On mouse over it would give a description of the word.

I may be able to install a hack like that for Vbulletin.. will do some looking.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have to say that was a really cool feature, and would almost negate the need for a glossary... Good Luck


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds super... I remember when I was first reading and wondered the same thing.... 

Let's start with :

negate







Bill


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm with mrgrumpy.. I'm just an ol country boy...

Negate: Entrance to the field... Jr. jumped up on negate. Negate is swingin in the wind cuz Jr. didn't shut it.

Is that right???


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 28, 2007)

I kind of like to picture newbies going...Fatties, what the heck are these people talkin about...


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah I kind of miss that little highlighted link thingy we used to have. I have so may times had to sit and think "now what the heck was a XZY27hike smoker?"







If you have a hard time I could add a glossary to my site if you tell me what we need to put there. Could be fun ...


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Naw, ya both got it wrong, it's... Ne> as in the Ne bone conected to the foot bone and Gate> as in the bbq joint in kansas city, put them together and you have the widley known term of negate which of course means barbecued knee.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 28, 2007)

... BBQ'd Knee.. hmmm, who knew? Thanks tonto for apprising us of the word


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Let's start with :

negate 

apprising ....... is that what you find in the bottom of a cracker jack box??


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 1, 2007)

Acronyms are working.. the list so far is:

GOSM
BGE
BSKD
SMF
ABT
EVOO
ECB

Let me know if you think of others that need to be added.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 1, 2007)

WSM should be on there. I tried to get BCC for beer can chicken on the old site. 

Illini had a post, I think in forum related issues, trying to get something for the Masterbuilt since we have a bunch of plug in smokers now. I think it was MES. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## illini (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes please include MES which stands for Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse.

Give the Electrics a little recognition
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then we can post that we made a mess in our MES


----------



## ultramag (Mar 1, 2007)

*WSM???**




*I never claimed to be bashful.

On a more serious note, you didn't get the one for the 5-day eCourse added back either. They gotta be able to find that.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 1, 2007)

Negate? Apprising? Barbequed knee??????????

See, I told you, it could run amok at any time. Ya gotta watch em. 8)


----------



## ozark rt (Mar 1, 2007)

Beleive me Shell the first time I saw you guys talking about smoking fatties I immediately went searching for what you were talking about. Way back in the day there was another meaning for smoking a fatty. 


Or so I've been told.


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm w/ Shellbell, I think we oughta make have to ask.  We did.  Besides, it gives us an opportunity to post pix.

Tim


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey kewl the abreviations are working again! 

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 2, 2007)

How about one for Refrigerator Smoker? The only reason I ask is because I can never spell it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (mental block I guess)


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 2, 2007)

Just put the courser on the abreviation or term and see what it means - I like it!

This fits the purpose of this forum, to share information.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 5, 2007)

how about making a highlightable for fattie(s)? when one highlights it, it says something like, "a chub of breakfast sausage, left whole, and smoked".


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 5, 2007)

Lets call it "Reefer Smoker"


----------



## monty (Mar 9, 2007)

Geez, Rodger, Reefer Smoker brings me to days gone by. Are you waxing a bit nostalgic? 

Come to think of it, I like that name. I vote we adopt it!

Yours in Smoke!

Cheers!


----------



## mrgrumpy (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah, that is kinda what I was thinking.... a low fence, where you can push the gate open with the ne.  Yeah, negate..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 9, 2007)

If we do that, we'll have to put it in the gardening forum.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 9, 2007)

And if we do that we will have Up In Smoke talking about breaking out the grow lights and Mylar foil again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 9, 2007)

Too funny!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 10, 2007)

Geez, I'm never gonna live this down!!!!...LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







LMHO 



[QUOTEcajunsmoker] 
And if we do that we will have Up In Smoke talking about breaking out the grow lights and Mylar foil again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
__________________
Rodger
[/quote] 





















 Tell me more!!!!!....


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL You guys! 

Sometimes I think I'm back in the 70's!


----------



## up in smoke (Mar 10, 2007)

I remember making these brownies one time…whoa, huh ?


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

ROFLMAO


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Heheheheheh ...

I almost remember walking around for a while saying

"Duh  WOW MAN THAT"S COOL!"


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 12, 2007)

Now we're into the side dishes and desserts forum.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Isn't it a little odd how many "60's children" are here on a "smoking" forum?

Destiny?  or maybe just inclination.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tim


----------



## Dutch (Mar 12, 2007)

I remember my older cousins in the '60 walking around singing "Deliciously different marijuana, makes you merry, makes you wanna. . "


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 13, 2007)

you guys n gals are a HOOT.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 13, 2007)

i actually have my grow lights and mylar foil up already... BUT i grow tomatoes..lol

mmmmmmm brownies...oh wait wrong forum..lol


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 14, 2007)

Funny thing about that! Maybe smokin' meat is just cheaper and safer these days?


----------



## smoked (Mar 14, 2007)

I guess it was all about trading in the "purple haze" for "the thin blue smoke"


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 14, 2007)

Debi, I noticed the question mark....were you asking or telling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...lol


----------



## ultramag (Aug 12, 2007)

Been a while since we added any acronyms to our list. I have a couple new ones to suggest. 

BWS= Backwoods Smoker

BDS= Big Drum Smoker


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 12, 2007)

*BDS*

Agree totally with Ultramg.  Darn good acronym! (not familiar with BWS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## ultramag (Aug 20, 2007)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 20, 2007)

Done!!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 20, 2007)

How about *PT *for Packer Trim brisket?  I suppose it should actually be PTB, but two letters is easier than three, and I don't think there's anything else to compete fro the PT spot on this site.


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 26, 2007)

Is CG on the list for Chargriller? I think I remember seeing SFB for side fire box but I don't remember.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't think so John it didn't turn green


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 26, 2007)

Then they need to be added.

A lot of us have them & I know we use the abbreviations


----------



## bunky (Aug 31, 2007)

Is there a abbreviation for the Brinkmann smoke N pit ???


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 6, 2017)

Wow!! Old thread where some abbreviations were invented and now used by the world. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Acronyms are working.. the list so far is:
> 
> GOSM
> BGE
> ...



We need a new thread with the acronyms?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 21, 2017)

Here is one of the official articles that contains many of the acronyms with definitions: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?ams/smf-acronyms-definitions.8539/


----------

